

The Social Network (2010) - ca98am79
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the-social-network/

======
markbao
From... six critics. That's like saying you got a 100% increase in
conversions... from two trials.

------
InfinityX0
I think the better indicator that this sample may be reflective of the final
meter is the vocabulary in the reviews - highly positive - one claims "movie
of the year".

It's possible to get a tomato and still have some happenstance language in the
critique - the fact that the language, here, is immensely positive is a strong
indicator that such a strong meter will hang around.

That, and it's directed by David Fincher.

~~~
adw
And written by Aaron ("A Few Good Men", "The West Wing", the _hugely_
underrated "Sports Night") Sorkin.

~~~
corin_
If I could upvote you 100 times, I would. Completely agree about Sports Night,
I still re-watch both seasons of that at least twice a year.

Also a huge fan of Studio 60 - not sure I could call that one "underrated", as
it did have some problems, but... still absolutely loved the
writing/characters in it.

Sorkin's the reason I can't wait to see this :)

(And luckily for me, I happen to be in NYC early October, so don't have to
wait the extra couple of weeks for it to arrive in the UK!)

------
acgourley
Here's my rant on RT: Their 0-100% score tells you very little about how good
the movie is. It simply tells you how agreeable to critics it is.

Because often critics just contribute a binary yes/no review, movies that can
get a lot of critics to somewhat approve of them can get very close to 100%
(art house movies often score too high because critics would lose face giving
a thumbs down). Movies that half of the critics love and half of them dislike
can get 50%.

I'd really like to see a site that matches up my movie tastes with a few movie
critics that predict my tastes well, and then keeps me updated with their
reviews.

~~~
kylelibra
Something like Netflix's personalization, but for movies out in theaters? I'd
pay for that.

------
kylelibra
It will be interesting to see if this film translates to mainstream audiences.
Even though there are half a billion users on Facebook, I'm not sure all of
them are interested in a story about the company's history, no matter how good
it might be.

~~~
jberryman
From the trailers it looks like a drama about money, sex, betrayal, etc.
Seemed pretty mainstream to me. I almost get the idea that Facebook users
might find it a little over the top. I don't know anyone who takes facebook
all that seriously, even though they use it everyday.

------
sachinag
_sigh_

THR and Variety are notoriously tough reviewers. Besides, if you think
Sorkin's going to fuck up the dialogue in a movie about _communication_ ,
you're on crack. Sure, a 100% is just a leading indicator of quality, but it's
a supremely high quality leading indicator.

~~~
ugh
And it’s not just Rotten Tomatoes. It seems like whenever I read something
about this movie written by film critics in the last few weeks it was full of
praise. Screenplay and editing must be excellent.

------
jwecker
Brilliant. When I opened Rotten Tomatoes I saw a picture of myself, because
the site is using the Facebook personalization API... Very eerie actually- not
that I'm against the technology- but just noticing it for the first time on
this particular movie entry...

------
swombat
Out of 6 reviews... Which could indicate a great movie, or dumb chance, or
preferential treatment of reviewers willing to commit to being positive.

------
nestlequ1k
Excited to see it. I just hope the real life facts dont get in the way of my
enjoyment. At this point, if they try to make Eduardo out to be the good guy,
I'm probably going to walk out of it. In every report I've read about the
early stages of that company, that guy sounds like a real douche-bag.

Ben Mezrich's Bringing Down the House was a good read, but it sounded very
embellished / made up. I didn't trust it as a read of non-fiction. And the
movie 21 was just a complete piece of crap.

However this movie is directed by the guy who did Fight Club, so I'm sure
it'll be turn out (and be reviewed) pretty well

------
charlief
Peter Travers (Rolling Stone)' only 4 star rating of the year, 100 on
metacritic, which takes a mean-average of critic ratings implying perfect
reviews, although sample size is 4 on metacritic, 2 of which are also on
rottentomatoes. To note: Inception had 100 on several reviews on big names
prior to wide-release, but settled at 74.

It is pretty safe to say that the reviews are going to be strong as the big
critics have their reviews out and they lead the way. Being released in
September also puts it favourable for Oscar nominations.

------
sahillavingia
I much prefer IMDB to check on movie ratings (they're much more user-based and
accurate to me, at least): <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285016/>

User reviews here: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285016/usercomments>

So far it seems positive (though that could easily be affiliated reviewers
that got to watch the movie early).

~~~
look_lookatme
Roger Ebert recently wrote a bit about the gulf between fan opinion and
professional reviewers. He also touches on review aggregators and what they
bring to the mix.

[http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/07/the_myth_of_a_perfec...](http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/07/the_myth_of_a_perfect_film.html)

------
obiefernandez
As owner of a consultancy that makes custom web applications for clients, I'm
taking the expected mainstream success of this movie as a very bullish signal
about growth in the overall ecosystem of web startups.

~~~
nagnatron
As a random guy on the internet I'm going to go and replace my bullshit meter
because it just exploded while I was reading your post.

~~~
stjarnljuset
Obie owns/runs Hashrocket which I recognize as a RoR shop, so that part is
true.

As for the correlation between the movie's success and the growth of the web
startup world, I disagree. I would guess that people will see this movie
because it's about a website that's a part of their daily lives.

Even if I didn't know who Obie was, I don't think his comment warranted
getting downvotes or being called out as bullshit.

